
JPMorgan's Dimon says Bitcoin 'is a fraud' - SirLJ
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-banks-conference-jpmorgan/jpmorgans-dimon-says-bitcoin-is-a-fraud-idUSKCN1BN2KP?utm_campaign=Newsletter%20-%20Mi5M%20-%20Q3%202017&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=56264568&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9V_d0glQxF6tszIPMbe8pD6bZixdqpkWHBZ5hzWR1QdreBBEmNI8hhO0DSCQhrxuQ0lCPu5_SONeebfvQG7c6CUCDxOw&_hsmi=56264568
======
yipopov
It's a fraud for sure, but I don't see how it's any more of a fraud than most
consumer tech startups these days. It has certainly gone much longer than most
of them without imploding yet.

